# TTRS mk 3



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Any idea if this will be released in 2016 ? Thanks .


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't think it.. The mk2 went out after 2 years at least..so 2017


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Check in March 2016 Geneva International Motor Show. Hopefully it will be announced then with further information.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm hopeful it will be. There have already been spy shots of it being tested last year so that must surely indicate it's being readied for production.

My guess is it will be announced at the next geneva motor show.

I'm changing my car this year no matter what so if they don't then it looks like i'll no longer be owning an Audi!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Same dilemma.

Thing is what car to replace the RS?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

This year I don't believe in the RS version..too many hp..too high the price and it won't sell..
My TT was priced almost 70k €, at 75 there is the Cayman s loaded with optional..so pay 75 or more for a RS it'll be crazy


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't worry. Being an Audi, they'll be moucho dealers piss/ng them away. How long before we see 10k off? Not long imo.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^
Undertones of optimistic charm :lol:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ManuTT said:


> I don't think it.. The mk2 went out after 2 years at least..so 2017


That's assuming they follow the same strategy which they might not. What happened in the past is not necessarily a reflection of what may happen in the future...

My guess is on a Geneva launch and release 2nd half of this year, judging by the number of mule testing we've seen recently.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Of course but I also think they won't make an RS this time...maybe only a special version.. Prices are too high and cv next to big brands like Porsche..


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Of course but I also think they won't make an RS this time...maybe only a special version.. Prices are too high and cv next to big brands like Porsche..


Of course they will, they will have a very large fine to pay from the US authorities and VAG will use every tool to make as much money as possible to pay for it, even bringing the TTRS out a few months/year early.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

As the test mules have been filmed testing on the 'ring last October I cant see any reason why the TT RS won't appear at Geneva.
There is also on the horizon for this year the new RS4 with 3.0 L V6 using electric turbo and a smaller engined R8, which could use this engine too, or the 2.5 - 5 pot also with electric turbo.
Should be in interesting year for us Audi fans


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Of course but I also think they won't make an RS this time...maybe only a special version.. Prices are too high and cv next to big brands like Porsche..
> ...


So why have VW scrapped the Golf R400 ?

It seemed at the time that the whole of Europe had a deposit on one.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

leopard said:


> Tom82 said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


I thought the R400 became the GTi Cup Edition or whatever the 40th anniversary car is being called today.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I was talking superficially..I mean, they will make of course these cars more powered any day, our car market can be slower or particular, but they will sell them without problems! Not more but enough!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> I thought the R400 became the GTi Cup Edition or whatever the 40th anniversary car is being called today.


No that's the club sport you're on about,2 wheel drive and 265 bhp.

The R400 is (was) a tweaked R with 400bhp to rival the forthcoming TT RS.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/1160104...ave-395-hp-from-five-cylinder-2-5-liter-turbo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

given someone else has mentioned it... summer this year.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

patatus said:


> http://www.worldcarfans.com/1160104...ave-395-hp-from-five-cylinder-2-5-liter-turbo


This article claims it won't be announced at Geneva though.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've still got a bet on with myself that you won't see it in showrooms until Spring 2017 and the price is wrong in the article anyhow.
There's no way it'll be the equivalent of ~ £36K.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree the price is far wrong..if in Germany starts from 50K, assuming there are optional as standard, the price will be around 65 but my TT costs 68.700 and the TTs less than a thousand in more 
So something is wrong with the RS price


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Open for order in the end of summer time frame... 
Price, no idea - 50k, which is more than it's worth for sure. (normal price model base 30k, S 40k, RS 50k)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

That's more like it...Probably the thick end of £60K once optioned up...And down again to £50K once the discounts kick in


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I was thinking of popping over to Geneva for the motor show, would be great if the RS was there. What else will Audi be highlighting this year, any thoughts? I wonder if any of the brand variants will reappear in some form this year, eg the off-road.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> I was thinking of popping over to Geneva for the motor show, would be great if the RS was there. What else will Audi be highlighting this year, any thoughts? I wonder if any of the brand variants will reappear in some form this year, eg the off-road.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This came in 6 hrs ago:

http://www.insidercarnews.com/2017-audi ... -cylinder/

Fed up with the "Will it,or won't be available" at the moment.It looks like the Q2 is going to be the showstopper for Audi at Geneva.

If you do manage to go, let us know how you get on and what/not impressed


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

leopard said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of popping over to Geneva for the motor show, would be great if the RS was there. What else will Audi be highlighting this year, any thoughts? I wonder if any of the brand variants will reappear in some form this year, eg the off-road.
> ...


This came in 6 hrs ago:

http://www.insidercarnews.com/2017-audi ... -cylinder/

This is the same information on the RS as was posted yesterday from worldcarfans site.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > sherry13 said:
> ...


More or less,there's some info about the Q2/5 and this guy says it will be at Geneva :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks, interesting article. I can't get too excited about the A2..!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

leopard said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of popping over to Geneva for the motor show, would be great if the RS was there. What else will Audi be highlighting this year, any thoughts? I wonder if any of the brand variants will reappear in some form this year, eg the off-road.
> ...


Beat me to it! Only reason i logged in.... :-|


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

You heard it here first...

The future Audi TTRS (2016) will be officially unveiled at the 2016 Beijing Motor Show in April. :wink:

Will it have the OLED tail lamps though?


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Mr R said:


> You heard it here first...
> 
> The future Audi TTRS (2016) will be officially unveiled at the 2016 Beijing Motor Show in April. :wink:
> 
> Will it have the OLED tail lamps though?


What was the source of this, I didn't think they sold the RS in China so why announce it there?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ChrisH said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > You heard it here first...
> ...


How is your German, or French...

http://www.autobild.de/videos/video-aud ... 12603.html

http://www.largus.fr/actualite-automobi ... 25384.html

Beijing mentioned on the French site.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Mr R said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > Mr R said:
> ...


Yes, per CES it does seem the TT RS will get OLED rear lights at least.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure where the bhp numbers are coming from but.... 370bhp..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Let's sum this up 

Originally there was talk of 500 bhp + and all sorts of madness because of the possibility of electric motors being used followed by some kind of mini R8.

Then a 2ltr was mentioned with possibly 420bhp,later to be downgraded to 400bhp BUT with a 2.5 ltr, later to be 380-390bhp and now reduced to 370bhp.

Followed by a "Will it won't it" be at Geneva to now have confirmation of sorts that it will preview at Beijing.

So we now have a TT RS with 370bhp being shown in China in the Spring.......For now :lol:


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Whatever the exact BHP, the OLEDs and the announcement date its clear the TT RS is a lot closer now, I'm sure we will see more leaks before Geneva.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I would just not be surprised if the TTRS comes with the exact five pot engine and power output as the RS3 of 372 or there abouts...Why break the norm... They could also release a 'plus' type variant a year or so later for the 'I've got the plus ' peeps.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The only way the 5pot will get more than 370bhp is with a huge turbo which wont really increase 0-60 as the power curve wont be low down the rev range anymore and throttle response will suffer too. The existing turbo is at the limit, according to Audi.

Problem with a huge turbo is drivability, so it will be interesting times.. twin turbo?
The new electric turbos are for the diesel engines. I'd also say it spells an end to the manual box too..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Where does the stage 1 software of 400-410 bhp come into this that remapping can offer supposedly easily and relatively stress free on the engine ?

P.s It also seemed to me that the RS3 as it stands feels like it's lost a little of its low down torque compared to my current mk2 TTRS, whether that's down to the more refined feel of the pdq I think it's called chassis I don't really know or is it because of emission regulation ??


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Check it out http://www.autobild.de/videos/video-audi-tt-rs-ces-2016--8512603.html


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

powerplay said:


> Check it out http://www.autobild.de/videos/video-audi-tt-rs-ces-2016--8512603.html


I do like those tail lights :mrgreen:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Templar said:


> Where does the stage 1 software of 400-410 bhp come into this that remapping can offer supposedly easily and relatively stress free on the engine ?


Dont think anyone said the remaps are stress free... Difference is Audi have to put a warranty on the car so i guess their version of limit, is one based on risk, vs cost vs performance. I'd not thought about the comment above re plus version, that could well be the reason they hold back the numbers to get a second run later on at or around the 400 mark. Not long to wait and see now.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think the article Leopard posted also said there would be a Plus model. However, it also alluded to a 400 bp RS. Love the disco lights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Templar said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Check it out http://www.autobild.de/videos/video-audi-tt-rs-ces-2016--8512603.html
> ...


I love them, and wow they are thin!! I also like the TT RS on them which is quite subtle.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Tom82 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Worldcarfans take on the RS is slightly different:

Audi will likely offer the technology as an optional feature for the TT RS as making it standard would jack up the model's starting price.
The turbocharged 2.5-liter, five-cylinder engine will be back and this time it will allegedly have 395 horsepower (400 PS) teamed up to a dual-clutch gearbox sending output to a quattro setup.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

If it hasn't got 400hp I'm out


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

placeborick said:


> If it hasn't got 400hp I'm out


I suggest they will keep it at 395 rather than 400 so they can offer a Plus version for £5k more with another 25bhp to 420 in 2017, just like they've done with the RS6. Keeps the model selling for longer!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't think I'd be bothered by the knowledge of a plus version being on the horizon; it might make some option combinations cheaper if you were going to have them, but the power increase cost/hp will be a total rip.

No doubt a remap will take the mk3 RS to at least what the plus would have and likely more, for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Suppose we'll just have to wait and see, Audi are good at throwing curve balls. What will be a big concern for a lot of people is the price and if the basic model is missing some of the creature comforts that should be standard on the flagship are optional then it is going to be very very expensive. Judging by the rather big discounts available on the current range I'm guessing the market for the mk3 has slimmed down a lot over recent times.
Still...those proposed RS tail lights are a very nice feature but very well might be another option as no doubt the matrix led lights will be.
Wonder how far in front of the initial release of the RS before the RS plus allegedly comes out, and as usual Audi will deny that there will be one as they initially did with the TTRS.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

powerplay said:


> I don't think I'd be bothered by the knowledge of a plus version being on the horizon; it might make some option combinations cheaper if you were going to have them, but the power increase cost/hp will be a total rip.
> 
> No doubt a remap will take the mk3 RS to at least what the plus would have and likely more, for a fraction of the cost.


I wonder what if any differences (mechanically ) there is between the 5 pot used in the previous RS3 and the current RS3...I would have to agree with what Toshiba posted earlier about it approaching it's limit for a mainstream production car performance v reliability ?


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Templar said:


> Suppose we'll just have to wait and see, Audi are good at throwing curve balls. What will be a big concern for a lot of people is the price and if the basic model is missing some of the creature comforts that should be standard on the flagship are optional then it is going to be very very expensive. Judging by the rather big discounts available on the current range I'm guessing the market for the mk3 has slimmed down a lot over recent times.
> Still...those proposed RS tail lights are a very nice feature but very well might be another option as no doubt the matrix led lights will be.
> Wonder how far in front of the initial release of the RS before the RS plus allegedly comes out, and as usual Audi will deny that there will be one as they initially did with the TTRS.


Audi could well announce both versions at the same time, as they did with the 2nd Gen. R8, the Plus having the extra power, rear wing and some carbon on the mirrors and interior trim too. Interestingly a German review liked the lower powered version more.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Templar said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I'd be bothered by the knowledge of a plus version being on the horizon; it might make some option combinations cheaper if you were going to have them, but the power increase cost/hp will be a total rip.
> ...


In another "story" from these newscasters,it was mentioned that an all new aluminium 2.5 ltr was being considered to give the hallowed 400bhp reliably.

Can't see it myself and tend to agree with what you said earlier about the RS 3 having the 372bhp and sticking with the status quo especially as the company is being sued by what seems virtually everbody and need to keep costs at a minimum,unless they've got plans to implement the 2.5 ltr in more models but this seems unlikely.They might give it a sneaky tweak just for differentiation but still..

Anyhow it's all academic as its all guess work at the moment.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, is there anyone not suing VW?! You have to give it to the Americans - some well-played imperialism by the land of the gas-guzzler going on there. A friend of mine - already a millionaire - has put some money on VW being owned by Apple within 5 years.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

It's the Detroit Motor Show starting on Monday, let's see what Audi has to say then if anything, Q2 and......?


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

You could get a bit more power, faster spool and lower down torque with two turbos that are staged.

That would fix a lot and if you look at BMW, Ferrari and many others, they are all going for twin blowers . . . tat said, I dont think Audi have gone down that route before and 327 from the RS3 seems more likely.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Pomsteroonie said:


> You could get a bit more power, faster spool and lower down torque with two turbos that are staged.
> 
> That would fix a lot and if you look at BMW, Ferrari and many others, they are all going for twin blowers . . . tat said, I dont think Audi have gone down that route before and 327 from the RS3 seems more likely.


Errh ...the RS3 is 367 bhp. Agreed two turbos, or bigger turbo with variable vane to give more low down torque is a possibility.
Seems they're being very tight lipped, nothing announced at Detroit.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

More news
http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-tt-rs-to-get-new-all-aluminum-turbo-five-cylinder-oled-taillights/


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

New OLED taillights for the TT RS : (video)

http://www.carscoops.com/2016/01/next-g ... -oled.html


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

powerplay said:


> More news
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-tt-rs-to-get-new-all-aluminum-turbo-five-cylinder-oled-taillights/





patatus said:


> New OLED taillights for the TT RS : (video)
> 
> http://www.carscoops.com/2016/01/next-g ... -oled.html


It just shows how at odd these reports are !

One with a new engine,the other utilising the original.Don't believe a word of this regurgitated rubbish :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > More news
> ...


Well one's from an electronics gadget show and the other's a US motoring site - what do you expect?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Big question is what alloys will it be rocking...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> Big question is what alloys will it be rocking...


What ever they are, they'll soon be on EVERY other model out there 
Don't know why they do that, they flooded the rs4's and the rotors

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

B7 RS 4/mk2 tts wheels are still one of my favourites..


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I think those were only standard on the black edition mk2 TTS.

But yeah i like them... Could do with a slightly more aggressive offset.. And are a bitch to clean in the narrow prt of the spokes!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Talks of the forthcoming TTRS and facelift RS3 to have a revised all alloy cylinder block on the 5 pot..

http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-tt-rs ... aillights/


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Templar said:


> Talks of the forthcoming TTRS and facelift RS3 to have a revised all alloy cylinder block on the 5 pot..
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/audi-tt-rs ... aillights/


Errh... Credit to Powerplay who posted this last night.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Fair dinkam if I missed that one..


----------

